# anyone buying rhinestones from eBay?



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

is anyone buying rhinestone from PAPI on eBay?.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone*

I do not know of this vendor, but in general I have found the stoneson ebay to be a bit on the substandard side....not all ...but more than I would like..so after a couple experiences, I no longer buy from ebay..problems were, 
slow delivery
low quality stones
hot fix appeared to be at end of life span...ie: not sticking well

For the me the rejection I had to do offset any price cut


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Rhinestone*

I have great luck with one vendor from ebay , and one only,
I have tried alot.
fast shipping
faceted stones, with tons of sparkle,
Glue fresh and no picking thru stones
Now that is the way I like, it..
www.hypnotikwear.com
This vendor is also a Forum Member here


----------

